# AutoSmart Reglaze



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi guys,
Has anyone used this? Ive just found a seller selling it very cheap on ebay so i brought one, i wanted something to remove light dust and maybe use as a drying aid.]
It says it dilutes 1:10 with water so this should be a very cheap quick detailer.
Here is the link if anyone is interested  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... SA:GB:1123


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Reglaze is ok stuff, makes a good clay lube.. It has a carnuaba content to it, so will also add a little shine, and is fine as a quick detailer to remove fingerprints etc..

I sometimes use it when drying a vehicle as a drying aid, and lubrication for my drying towels..

I tend to use around 30ml in a litre bottle, but that is what works for me, feel free to play around with quantities..

It also smells rather nice..


----------

